# Friday 21st May



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

Who fancies joining Myself, HomerJ + JustOneUK around Royal Ascot on Friday. I think we are teeing off about 9ish, however, that is flexible.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2010)

Doesn't anyone work anymore?


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

So is that a no Murph?


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2010)

Yes. Some of us have to work.

I wouldn't be able to get there til 2.30 ish, so I am out.

Added to which, the car park isn't big enough.


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

This new car business is really starting to bother me. What the hell have you got?


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2010)

You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

Is it the pink version of my Mrs car?


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2010)

You'll find out soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

Is it one of  these  that featured on Top Gear? [


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2010)

No, and no, defo not one of those.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

I know what it is, and it's very nice.

I'm not telling though


----------



## mansell (May 17, 2010)

Titleist HyBrid


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2010)

Who fancies joining Myself, HomerJ + JustOneUK around Royal Ascot on Friday. I think we are teeing off about 9ish, however, that is flexible.
		
Click to expand...

Um.... I'll be leaving my house about 9-ish, just after the rush hour traffic has gone. Was thinking 11-ish might be nice (coffee and a warm up on arrival) 

Let me know.


----------



## HTL (May 17, 2010)

OK, just for the lazy Git (AKA James) we are going off at 11:00. Ill leave this open until Wednesday and then try and get one of my mates along.


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2010)

Could've done Monday or Tuesday. Can't make Friday.


----------



## JustOne (May 17, 2010)

OK, just for the lazy Git (AKA James) we are going off at 11:00.
		
Click to expand...

OY! One day you'll have your own little bandits... I mean KIDS...


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2010)

OK, just for the lazy Git (AKA James) we are going off at 11:00.
		
Click to expand...

OY! One day you'll have your own little bandits... I mean KIDS...    

Click to expand...

How many times have I told you James.
Stop picking on Hywel


----------



## JustOne (May 18, 2010)

Did me manage to get anyone else yet? I take it Homer is in?


----------



## HTL (May 19, 2010)

Nope not got anyone else, its just me, you + Homer at the the moment. Still open for anyone to join us.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 19, 2010)

This Friday ?

How much is it ?


----------



## HTL (May 19, 2010)

This Friday ?

How much is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes this Friday and I think its Â£25. Ill see you at 10:45 in the car park.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 19, 2010)

This Friday ?

How much is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes this Friday and I think its Â£25. Ill see you at 10:45 in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Just got to go out to work.

Give me a couple of hours to see if I can sort a day off, and I'll give Jamie a ring.

Can he contact you at shortish notice ?


----------



## CrapHacker (May 19, 2010)

BTW Google map says Ascot is 1 hr 55 mins from my place.

Give me some kind of leeway,


----------



## HTL (May 19, 2010)

OK will do. we have no tee time bookings so there is no major rush. Im getting to the club about 8:30, going to have some breakfast and play a few holes until you get there. Ill PM you my mobile number to call when your near.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2010)

Im getting to the club about 8:30, going to have some breakfast and play a few holes until you get there.
		
Click to expand...

I hope your main game is going to be matchplay then.
Rules infringement if you're playing strokeplay/stableford


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

Even VJ takes less practice before a round.


----------



## HTL (May 19, 2010)

What else can I do? Only have 1 car at moment and HID is dropping me off on way to work. It defo beets sitting in the club with Martin until we tee off 

On the subject of cars, what you driving these days Murph?


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2010)

Enjoy your practice. Better than sitting at work looking out the window. Apparently the weather is going to be nice.

Not telling what I am driving. You will have to wait and see.

You can bring an ipod or cds for the trip north, or I can subject you to my terrible taste in music. Up to you.


----------



## HTL (May 19, 2010)

Sorry about this lads, we need nother change of plan. I need to play in a singles match at 7:30 before our game. Is it OK with everyone to meet up about 12:00????


----------



## JustOne (May 19, 2010)

Fine by me.... I'm still going to leave my place about 9am so I'll just have a bit longer to look round the place and steal all the valuables


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2010)

It won't take him long to beat the 5 handicap opponent. He played with an ex captain and a member of the scratch team and did silly things like hitting the par 5 5th (503 yards) with a drive and a 4 iron. Splash shot out of the bunker on 9 that I saw from the putting green looked good too. He'll have wrapped it up 4&3 and will be back by about 11


----------



## JustOne (May 19, 2010)

I don't mind waiting. The way I'm swinging the club at the moment I could wait all week... and next week 

Hopefully me shouting " YEEHAH, ARIBA-RIBA!" at the top of his backswing might put him off a bit... if not I'll set Craphacker on him... to scratch his eyes out


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

He played with an ex captain and a member of the scratch team and did silly things like hitting the par 5 5th (503 yards) with a drive and a 4 iron. Splash shot out of the bunker on 9 that I saw from the putting green looked good too.
		
Click to expand...

He sounds a lot more useful than any of those pro's you have been paying Homer.
Couldn't he give you lessons for free?????


----------



## Leftie (May 20, 2010)

Couldn't he give you lessons for free?????
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it.  He's Welsh


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2010)

Couldn't he give you lessons for free?????
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it.  He's Welsh   

Click to expand...

I'd forgotten about that


----------



## CrapHacker (May 20, 2010)

So when I get there, I'm looking for a guy with a big hat, a droopy moustache, and a funny accent, riding around on a sheep ?

Oooooookkaaaaay.  

No problems there that I can see.


----------



## HTL (May 20, 2010)

So when I get there, I'm looking for a guy with a big hat, a droopy moustache, and a funny accent, riding around on a sheep ?

Oooooookkaaaaay.  

No problems there that I can see.



Click to expand...

You wait till you meet HomerJ!!!


----------



## CrapHacker (May 21, 2010)

Having trouble getting away. 

Hope to leave in the next 10 - 15 mins.

Which will hopefully be a 11.15 arrival. ( ish )


----------



## Leftie (May 23, 2010)

Come on guys.  Spill the beans.

How did it go?

Did CH get there before HTL's horse needed feeding?

Did Homers latest swing hold up or did JustOne get Homer to try S&T?

What were the pairings - suppose I needn't ask really. Homer and HTL always seem pleased to play with each other    

Who took the money - suppose I needn't ask really   

Who bought the drinks??????????
We must be told


----------

